#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Ηράκλειο Κρήτης - Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course

## KNX Training

Εμπειρία, τεχνογνωσία, δημιουργικές αναμνήσεις και 14 νέους ΚΝΧ Partners ήταν το αποτέλεσμα του 1ου Σεμιναρίου ΚΝΧ που υλοποιήθηκε από την Quantum τον περασμένο Μάρτιο στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

Τέλος Αυγούστου και μετά το «χαστούκι» της διεθνούς έκθεσης Light nΆ Building 2012, επιστρέφουμε στην όμορφη Κρήτη με πλούσια νέα από το χώρο του ΚΝΧ για το *2ο Πιστοποιημένο Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course στις 30-31/08 & 01-02/09/2012.
*
Ζητήστε μας περισσότερα στο 210-9768633 ή επισκεφτείτε μας στο *www.knxtraining.gr*

----------

